# FI ITB



## RobertKid (Jul 21, 2006)

Can it be done? i want to know if any one has put any type of forced induction on ITBs


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FI ITB (RobertKid)*

it can be done. you need a plenum on the outside of the itbs to funnel pressure in. Ive never seen a vw with a setup like that but I believe it was an e30 m3 or an m5 that I saw it in. both of course have itbs stock.


----------



## RobertKid (Jul 21, 2006)

thats great cause im gonna do it when the usrt kit comes out


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (RobertKid)*

been there done that


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

and on a more recent front( what a car)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2717417


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

Is there any real benefit to doing things that way? I can see how it might be of some use in certain supercharged applications but not with a turbo. With a turbo, it just seems like an unnecessary extra level of complexity.


----------



## RobertKid (Jul 21, 2006)

what kinda numbers are you getting out of your setup


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Is there any real benefit to doing things that way? I can see how it might be of some use in certain supercharged applications but not with a turbo. With a turbo, it just seems like an unnecessary extra level of complexity.

trust me...i dont reccomend it at all. its a big pain inda arsss...only reason i did it was as a experiment. i originally had other plans but...basically on another car(padilla's)with the same 6153e t3/t4 we were getting alot of turbo lag in the lower rpm ranges(5000 and less). i looked at it this way. would it help if i tried a itb combo? make it less laggy downstairs...especially since i was running less cr. i didnt nor expect any power difference up top. just didnt want the lag. so since i had the itbs as paperweights collecting dust i figured what the hell.
i had the plenum made and also thru on the Snake manifold and a 3inch d-pipe. all i can say is that it feels like a car on itbs to about 4000rpms. basically if you have ever driven a car on itb's its very touchy/jerky/responsive...but then boost hits. at the track it has no lag at all. it actually went alot faster than i anticipated. especially since i have less than 300whp. its kinda cool. still has that itb growl down low but a very scary sound of air being ingested in the 7000rpms range. 
at the 1/8th mile it hits 90-92mph consitantly and best 1/4mph is 121mph..but consitant in the 115-117mph range...this is at 20psi. still got some bugs non engine related to work out...
daily driver ungutted mk3. 
hope this helps.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*

ps...its a gas guzzler too. 66lb squirters...i only get about 120miles to a tankfull







. ya pay to play.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Impressive. Me likey.


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

mmm verry nice
im toying with the idea for ITB's for my rebuild
1.9l 20v with ITBs and a 28rs
hmmmm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soch naungayan* »_trust me...i dont reccomend it at all.

Hi,you dont recommend it becasuse of $$$ invested/hp gained? or because you didnt see any gain?
Reason I ask is because of this:


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

money isnt really an issue....nor is it a return on hp gains. its more of a tuning drivability patience issue. 
what i mean is that....its a pain to keep a steady idle/consistant idle with itbs. weather/temp/humidity all make tuining ever changing.... i was constantly changing fuel/timing curves when the engine was na....so now with the itbs+turbo its still the same thing. but now i gotta keep a closer eye on afr's on boost...plus a 20deg air temp change from one dyno to another typically means a 50 hp change. i have just enough knowledge and patience to make sure everything is running tip top. just dont want to make anyone think its a easy thing to keep running. its not. 
but its a hell of alotta fun if your up to it. 
i wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soch naungayan* »_its a pain to keep a steady idle/consistant idle with itbs

See I am using 48mm Toyota 4A-GE units which have an ICV integrated into the system.With the 034 I can control it with a GPO.
Another option that I had Burlew do for me was I had the manifold tapped @ each runner for a vaccuum port and I am going to have a collector box connected to a Mustang ICV.
You have no Idle control @ all?


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_See I am using 48mm Toyota 4A-GE units which have an ICV integrated into the system.With the 034 I can control it with a GPO.
Another option that I had Burlew do for me was I had the manifold tapped @ each runner for a vaccuum port and I am going to have a collector box connected to a Mustang ICV.
You have no Idle control @ all?

that seems like a very good setup
i have heard things about idle control, but nothing as bad as he explained yet
i mean if cars can run ITB's stock, then we should be able to get them to idle consistently with a little work


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

no idle control. it(the idle)will either idle about 750-1000. that the best i could get..so im satisfied with it. besides. theres other factors that are most likely making the idle a lil inconsistant. big valve head/ported/polished/crank etc done to the extreme and a turbo a lil bit bigger than it shoulda been. but i know ill never have a good idling engine with whats on it. n-e-ways
i also have each runner tapped and leading to a main canister and all other lines feedein off it. 
dyno next week...


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

arent nissan sr20det motors itb turbo from the factory?


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_arent nissan sr20det motors itb turbo from the factory?

mhmm


----------



## LapinGTI (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (urogolf)*

sr20det, ITB, no, for the black tob(180 sx and S14) and red top, silver top??
And what are the adventage of itb on turbo aplication? Are they any adventages?? i doubt it...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (LapinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LapinGTI* »_Are they any adventages?? i doubt it... 

Did you not read soch naungayan's post?


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (LapinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LapinGTI* »_sr20det, ITB, no, for the black tob(180 sx and S14) and red top, silver top??
And what are the adventage of itb on turbo aplication? Are they any adventages?? i doubt it... 

im not sure about all of them
when a buddy of mine did a new swap into his 240sx, they had ITB's
and i found this too








so im not sure if they all did, but i know for sure some did


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (danzig20v)*

heres yesterdays dyno for yall. first run was at 15psi. second run was ramping fast towards 25psi...hit the boost cut so i wouldnt blow it up. still had to drive it home 120miles. was looking like it was on its way to 400. maybe next time...ill tow it in case anything happens. either way spools very fast. im satisfied for now.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*

Here is a decent read from Honda-tech.Seems that some people are naah and some are yaah...


----------

